# Cannondale Si Slice Ultra fork



## tmer52 (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone know anything about this fork? Is it heavy as far as carbon forks go?


----------



## cdalerocket (Dec 23, 2006)

I have a slice on my optimo...don't have much to say negatively about it so far. Does what it's supposed to and does erase lots of road chatter.

As for weight.. I have felt lighter but you gotta hold it in relation to the overall balance of the bike...frame components etc.


----------

